# drill bit  sharpening without drill bit grinder



## Suzuki4evr (Oct 11, 2017)

Is there anyone who can advise me on how to grind a drillbit at a certain angle for example 30deg. precisely if you don't have a drill sharpening machine?


----------



## Whyemier (Oct 11, 2017)

one of these might help.


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Oct 11, 2017)

Is it adjustable? I cant make out if it is. I will have to find out from my tooling suppliers here in SA if they have it.


----------



## Jimsehr (Oct 11, 2017)

There is a ton of videos on you  tube on how to grind drills freehand.
Jimsehr


----------



## rock_breaker (Oct 11, 2017)

You may be able to make gages similar to the one shown from sheet metal using a protractor and file.
What little I've done is get the angle as close as you can then move the bit straight down in a curving motion.
There is a  tool made by General Tool that works pretty well. It works on the side of a grinding wheel and is adjustable. Videos on you tube have been mentioned while I was looking for a vendor of the sharpening tool, a really good suggestion.
Have a good day
Ray


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Oct 11, 2017)

Thank you Ray and all you guys. This forum is a good thing for all who loves making chips and machines and everything that goes with it.

Have a great one.


----------



## chips&more (Oct 11, 2017)

When you say “precisely”. Just how precise do you want it? A fixture or dedicated machine might be better?


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Oct 11, 2017)

Just +- so that two parts can taper into each other to tighten like a homemade collet and nut.


----------



## Dave Paine (Oct 11, 2017)

That style is not adjustable it is cut at e.g., 118 deg included angle.  It is a guide so as you grind the edge you keep checking to see if you have got the correct angle.  You look for the edge to have no gaps.  If you see a gap, need to grind more off the other end.

One example of a video, Toms Techniques channel.

hand sharpen drill bits


----------



## Mark_f (Oct 11, 2017)

I think I know what you are trying to accomplish. When I needed to make the seat for my small collet chuck, I hand ground a bit to do it. I took a bit and ground the desired angle on one side. I then made a cardboard gage for that angle. I then ground the other side (at the same angle , checking often with the gage I made) until BOTH sides were the same length along the cutting face.


----------



## Jimsehr (Oct 11, 2017)

Amazon sells drill gage like the one shown for 7 bucks . I don’t think you can make one near as good for that price.
Jimsehr


----------



## T Bredehoft (Oct 11, 2017)

mark_f said:


> BOTH sides were the same length along the cutting face.



That's as important as the same angle. Both equally important.


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Oct 12, 2017)

Thank you Mark. I thought you would know why I wanted this info. It is for the interanal grinding spindle on my TPG. Going to try that.

Michael


----------



## Charles Spencer (Oct 12, 2017)

You can also set the angle using a protractor like shown and use that as a grinding gauge.  I also made a drill grinding gauge out of sheet metal.


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Oct 12, 2017)

Yessss that looks like what I have to get myself.I think that will solve  my problem. 
Thanks Charles.


----------



## Mark_f (Oct 12, 2017)

Suzuki4evr said:


> Thank you Mark. I thought you would know why I wanted this info. It is for the interanal grinding spindle on my TPG. Going to try that.
> 
> Michael


Yes ...... I made mine this way.


----------



## KBeitz (Sep 25, 2018)

Practice practice... Look at a new bit... Sharpen an old bit...Look at a new bit... Sharpen an old bit...
Look at a new bit... Sharpen an old bit... Look at a new bit... Sharpen an old bit...


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Sep 25, 2018)

KBeitz said:


> Practice practice... Look at a new bit... Sharpen an old bit...Look at a new bit... Sharpen an old bit...
> Look at a new bit... Sharpen an old bit... Look at a new bit... Sharpen an old bit...


I did not get that,can you repeat please . Just kidding.


----------



## samthedog (Sep 26, 2018)

I am in the same situation as you. Large drill bits are easy enough to grind freehand but the smaller bits will be very tough to sharpen that way. I have been looking at importing a Chinese drill grinder to handle the smaller bits.
This one will handle from 3mm to 30mm:
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?sp...AJbZ7&id=573410834573&ns=1&abbucket=11#detail
These style all work the same:





This other set-up will handle from 1mm to 28mm and will also thin the web:
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?sp...AJbZ7&id=573410834573&ns=1&abbucket=11#detail
It works in a slightly different way. This is the video from Kaindl, the German machine it is based on:





This one will handle end mills as well:
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?sp...AJbZ7&id=565483336040&ns=1&abbucket=11#detail

I could always try and find a drill grinding attachment for my Clarkson tool grinder but they are tough to find. Failing finding the attachment I could make one like this:
http://www.bedroom-workshop.com/grinder-clarksonhomemade/0grinder-clarksonhomemade-user2.html


----------



## 8mpg (Sep 26, 2018)

A drill doctor works great when you get past the learning curve.


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Sep 26, 2018)

If this was in my budget, well need I say more. But this is not meant to be. But thank you for the info.


----------



## Bob Korves (Sep 26, 2018)

8mpg said:


> A drill doctor works great when you get past the learning curve.


Yes.  RTFM...  (read the manual)


----------



## jdedmon91 (Sep 27, 2018)

Or buy one of these






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

